# When should i stop getting up throughout the night?



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chevy is 12 wks today . He is good now when going to bed doesnt wine when i put him in his cage anymore, but he is still winning to pee at 2-3 am( and most times he doesnt go out side just runs around) and then again at 5am. I was telling my boyfriend that we should start ignoring him when he starts to wine at 2-3am and get him use to holding it. BUT the thing is he will pee in his crate doesnt seem to bother him bc he is still peeing in his crate mid-morning and mid-afternoon( i go home at lunch). So he started peeing at night (which he never did before).

what Im asking is should we stop getting up to him barking at 2-3am to get him sleeping till 5 to get use to sleeping throughout the night. He doesnt usually go to bed till 10 or so and we take him out before he goes in his crate even if he feel asleep with us.

Any suggestions ? 
Thanks


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not real sure about the getting up part but I do know puppies do have troubles holding it for long amounts of time. From what I understand young puppies can only hold on for so long before they need to go, they don't have much control early on. As a general rule a puppy can hold on an hour for every month of his/her age, plus another hour. This means that a 2 month old puppy can be expected to hold on for three hours and at 3 months old this same pup could be expected to hold on for four hours at a time.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Its not that it doesn't bother him to pee in his crate. Its that he can't hold it any longer! Yes, you still need to get up and take him outside to potty at 2-3 am. It is your fault if he potties in his crate, not his. He is only a baby. That would be like someone locking you up in a crate for 24 hours and telling you to hold it until they let you out. For most people that would be impossible and you would eventually wind up wetting in your crate. 
When should you stop getting up thoughout the night? When he stops asking to go potty and/or stops pottying in his crate.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

When he gets to be 1 month I would say put him on a feeding schedule. I put Belle on 1/2 a cup in morning and 1/2 cup at 5:00. This helped me out BIG TIME to lessen the amount of accidents.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

This sounds like a scheduling problem. Even the youngest puppy can 'hold it' all night if they're sleeping. As puppies sleep 20 hours a day it shouldn't be an issue. 

Water intake, feeding times and the timing of activities will certainly effect the potty schedule. Another factor is the clean-up of mistakes. Accidents need to be cleaned with a good enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle otherwise, that spot is like a neon sign that flashes, "Toilet Here".


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

MakeShift Heart said:


> When he gets to be 1 month I would say put him on a feeding schedule. I put Belle on 1/2 a cup in morning and 1/2 cup at 5:00. This helped me out BIG TIME to lessen the amount of accidents.


This puppy is already three months old. Anyway, a 1 month old puppy would still be nursing and shouldn't be on any feeding schedule. I don't believe a 3 month old puppy should be on a feeding schedule yet either.



TooneyDogs said:


> This sounds like a scheduling problem. Even the youngest puppy can 'hold it' all night if they're sleeping. As puppies sleep 20 hours a day it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Water intake, feeding times and the timing of activities will certainly effect the potty schedule. Another factor is the clean-up of mistakes. Accidents need to be cleaned with a good enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle otherwise, that spot is like a neon sign that flashes, "Toilet Here".


Puppies may sleep 20 hours a day but they don't sleep for 20 straight hours. They wake up often and play and pee in between sleeping. They can't help it.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Yoshi is almost 6 months and to be honest 1-2 times a week he asks to go potty at 2am, we get up and let him out. I know he can hold it because we just moved to Kansas and he held it for 24 hours!! But at your little guys age def let him out and maybe start cutting the water a couple hours before bed.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.



> This sounds like a scheduling problem. Even the youngest puppy can 'hold it' all night if they're sleeping. As puppies sleep 20 hours a day it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Water intake, feeding times and the timing of activities will certainly effect the potty schedule. Another factor is the clean-up of mistakes. Accidents need to be cleaned with a good enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle otherwise, that spot is like a neon sign that flashes, "Toilet Here".


And yes he is on a schedule. he gets up between 7am, i feed him then take him out side to do his duties then back inside to play while i get ready for work. then i leave at 745 he gets put in his crate i come back at 12:15 ( he has made a mistake in the crate) we go pee and if he has to poo then play a lil then back in the crate till 5:15. take him out then comes back inside i feed him then when hes done he goes outside. we play. after me and my boyfriend eat we take him for a walk around 7. He doesnt get any water after 8 oclock. we keep him up till 10 oclock he is usually fast asleep. once we are ready to go to bed we take him outside to pee then put him in his crate. this happens everyday .

BUt i just didnt know if i should stop him getting in the habit of waking up in the middle of the night. but i will get up with him when he has to go pee till he can sleep the hole night .

Thank you for all the suggestion


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

So, you're saying he gets 7 hours of awake time...exercise, play, etc. everyday with you. That should make him really, really exhausted and able to sleep during his three major sleep times. 

Puppies rarely finish on the first try so, they often need a little more time. I know that's hard when we have to get ready for work but, I would make sure he's gone twice before crating.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohh did i mention he also gets up at 6 am when my boyfriend goes to work to go the bathroom, then up again with me. so that would count for twice before crating right ?!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes. Hopefully, you're restricting the water intake before crating.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I like my sleep. I like to sleep in when I can. Smudge disturbed my sleep till he was least 6-7 months old. Often it was 3-4am potty calls when he was 3-4 months old. He still couldn't hold it as long as I wanted to be in bed and was getting me up 6-7am when he was 5-7 months old. Even if I'd taken up his water, and pottied him around 11pm. 

Part of it seems to be him. Cider will happily stay in bed as long as you let her even if it means 12 hours of sleep no potty break as an adult. Smudge at 2 and a half will start pestering after about 8 hours. He's gotta go.


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Our 11-wk old pup is going at 10pm (our planned last potty), but then waking us at 11:30 for what SHE says is her last potty. (We take water up around 7pm). 

She'll then sleep until 3:30-4am (she wakes us up to go) and then we will take her out when we get up around 5-5:30 (this trip we usually wake HER up to go).

My only concern is: will she outgrow the 3:30-4am break or are we conditioning her to taking her out multiple times during the night and she will always expect that that's the norm and how the routine will always be?

I'd eventually like to get some uninterrupted sleep back! Since dogs thrive on routine, I didn't know if we are setting up the routine now that she will forever want to follow.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

ckiggins said:


> Our 11-wk old pup is going at 10pm (our planned last potty), but then waking us at 11:30 for what SHE says is her last potty. (We take water up around 7pm).
> 
> She'll then sleep until 3:30-4am (she wakes us up to go) and then we will take her out when we get up around 5-5:30 (this trip we usually wake HER up to go).
> 
> ...


No, thats fine, you are not setting up any routine that can't be changed when your puppy is old enough to sleep through the night. It is important to keep taking your puppy out when she needs to, otherwise you might wind up teaching her to go in her crate, or that there is no point in trying to tell you when she needs to go outside, and that is not good for potty training. Wait at least a few more months before you start making her wait a little longer, if she doesn't on her own.


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I am sure I will be lambasted for this, but our little girl sleeps in the bed with us - we are light sleepers so when she starts getting restless we take her out (tends to be on the schedule I posted before).

I am hoping that as she gets older and she can physically hold it longer she will WANT to hold it longer and not get up every 3 or so hours.

I didn't know if potty trained dogs were like we humans are - you know sometimes we have to get up at 3am and go but it's not bad enough that you can't put it off until later. You roll over and go back to sleep, and next thing you know it's 6am and time to get up for work!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'd make that 6 instead of 8 when you stop giving water.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Our pup is about 3 months old and she holds it from about 11pm to 8:30am. I don't know how she does it. We don't keep her in a crate, she sleeps on her doggie bed on the floor of our bedroom and she doesn't go anywhere in the bedroom. Sometimes, she wakes up earlier. Today for example, she woke me up at 7:30 but that is very rare. When we first got her she would wake up at 5am.

Best thing one can do is wait it out until puppy's bladder develops more.


----------



## Gingergal (May 5, 2009)

Take the water up 2 hrs before bedtime. 

We still do that and my puppy is now 5 months. When he turned 4 months we cut the getting up in the middle of the night (after 2 months of that it was doing our head in!)
And did about a 11.30pm -6am schedule.

He has only peed once in crate.
Also we took him out if he barked or not (we couldn't hear it as the crate is in the kitchen, we just set our alarm clock), so he trust us that we won't leave him too long and hopefully encourage him to hold it.

Now about a couple of weeks later (before 5 months) we have pushed it to 7am. Hopefully in a week or so, getting used to this we can then make it 11pm - 7am.

In all these times he has never peed immediately of letting him out of crate or in yard, so know he can hold it slightly longer.
and my puppy has always held it longer for the month plus the hour thing.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Gingergal said:


> In all these times he has never peed immediately of letting him out of crate or in yard, so know he can hold it slightly longer.
> and my puppy has always held it longer for the month plus the hour thing.


That is a general guideline, pups should never be EXPECTED to hold it longer than that. Some pups can go longer (like yours and mine), but some can't even go that long.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think at 12 weeks you should be taking him out as often as possible.


----------



## dawgplanet (Oct 3, 2009)

Pups need to go outside atleast 6 times a day ,


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

wow whats up with that signature....


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your advise we have decided to set an alarm at 3 am to get up and take him out. bc the 6am we are waking him up. 

Ill let you know how we make out.!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

brom will be 14 weeks old tomorrow. for about a week now (maybe more?? i can't remember for sure) i have stopped getting up in the night. i am a VERY light sleeper and i used to get up when i heard brom moving around in his crate. i didn't wait for him to cry, just when he started moving around i would get up and take him out. for the last little while i stopped getting up the second he moved around and waited until i heard the first little cry. he doesn't get up at night anymore. if he does cry i will for sure get up and let him out but otherwise he just moves around a little, chews on his toy, and the goes right back to sleep. he usually has his last potty between 10:30-11:30 and we get up 6:40. last weekend he went to bed with us at around 11 and got up around 7 to pee and then went back to bed for about another hour. 

i think that as long as the puppy is asking to go out then you should get up to take him out. my full grown dog will sometimes wake me up at night to take him out and i take him.

good luck with the potty training


----------

